

iFlow Reader Closes Shop, Says Apple "Screwed Us" - gulbrandr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/iflow_reader_closes_shop_says_apple_screwed_us.php

======
tgrass
"We bet everything on Apple and iOS"

Case closed.

